# Hogdogs set a record with new bow!



## BigJim Bow (Jan 3, 2010)

It took him no more than 30 minutes to his first kill with his new 3 piece buffalo longbow. He hadn't even paid for it yet!  Unfortunately, I will now have to train a new squirel. 

Chase picked up the very first buffalo 3 piece bow today. I have been busy building bows, so it was hard to keep up with the developement of this bow. 
I am happy with the way it has turned out and it is ready to go. I shot it through the chronograph today with chase and it scored as follows 468g arrow shot from a 50lb bow (thats 9.36gpp)  204fps twice and 205fps once. 
Chase will confirm spee and stated that there was absolutely no handshock.

Enjoy the pics. unfortunately we were loosing light.

Bigjim


----------



## Dennis (Jan 3, 2010)

Awsome but when is Andrea going to get a new bow


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 3, 2010)

Must have already been sighted in. Good looking bow and fine shooting. Looks like your coach, standing beside you, is doing a good job. Whwn is Andrea going to get to hunt out of the good stand? You know, the one the big deer walk by.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 3, 2010)

Good shooting Chase, 
Another Work of art there Jim 

Congrats,


----------



## Elbow (Jan 3, 2010)

Big Jim that is some piece of work! Love it!

Chase you are rocking the kills!  Way to shoot with that new bow!
El


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice shot!  Jim, that is a beautiful bow.  I am going to have to start saving my pennies for a long bow to go with my recurve.


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice...


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 3, 2010)

s-w-e-e-t
i like it ~alot !


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jan 3, 2010)

Dennis- she will get hers in about 8-12 weeks! She would give Chase a hard time (in fun) every time they visited, but this time she won. Tulip and dalmation black and white ebony. I think Chase would rather have her pick a wood that wasn't so pink. I think he had plans of shooting it too.
Andrea, way to go girl and happy B-day (Monday the 4th)

BigJim


----------



## gurn (Jan 3, 2010)

Man that's some good shootin with a fine looking bow.
Recon Jims got his work cut out for him training up another squirrel.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the bow Big Jim! This bow is awesome and feels so good in the hand. Jim had it sighted in for me when I got there to pick it up. LOL  

The bow is fast and shoots where you aim. Not to mention the AWESOME work Jim did on the bow. Thanks Big Jim!!! Cant wait to stick a pig with it.

Dennis, We put Andrea's order in last night for a bow.


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 4, 2010)

Ya'll hide your squirrels, that boy is on a roll!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 4, 2010)

That is a pretty bow...

Congrats...


----------



## Al33 (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful bow Jim! Congratulations Chase!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 4, 2010)

WOW! Sweet.
Good shooting, Chase


----------



## pine nut (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful work Big Jim, and good work Chase, and Andrea!
Bill


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful bow, and nice shot!


----------



## ignition07 (Jan 4, 2010)

This bow is beautiful!  Jim never fails to show his God-given talents in these bows.  Great job Uncle Jim and congratulations Chase on your new edition to the bow rack!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 4, 2010)

whoa! that is a nice looking bow. I like it. who REALLY shot that squirrel?


----------



## Necedah (Jan 4, 2010)

WOW! That bow is a performer @ 200+ fps, and beautiful to. I think Chase is just along for the ride with that bow.

Dave


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Good looking bow and nice shot cant wait to see it next weekend


----------



## fountain (Jan 4, 2010)

I WANT ONE!!!!!!! 

looking forward to seeing you this weekend Big Jim  you too chase!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jan 4, 2010)

As Joe Dirt would say..."D A N G"!


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thats a good lookin bow. I can't believe he would shot your trained tree rat. lol


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 4, 2010)

Way to go Chase!!!!! Great kill on a treerat for sure!!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Jan 4, 2010)

That bow has nice lines and an excellent color combo.
Very nice.....Congrats Chase.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I am hopeing to get some arrows fletched up so i can stick a pig with it this weekend.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 4, 2010)

chase,

nice looking bow and great shot on the tree rat. did big jim say that is the first ever three piece bow?


----------



## D.J. Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

Great killing shot on that squirrel. I'am guessing you will have the 3 pcs., down @ Chic. this weekend, Congratulation good looking bow.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 4, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> chase,
> 
> nice looking bow and great shot on the tree rat. did big jim say that is the first ever three piece bow?



Yep, I got the first three piece. Although he had a few prototype's that he built to tinker with.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 5, 2010)

chase,

 that make's your bow even more special. take good care of it and good luck hunting with it.

dave


----------

